# Would like to adopt Female 3 toed box turtle



## carola (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello,

I live in the bay area of california and have had a male box turtle for 12 years. He lives outdoors year round and has free run of the back yard hunting for slugs, snails and bugs. I supplement with greens when I feed my other tortoises. I keep thinking I should get him a female, being a bachelor is probably getting boring. If anyone has one available in my area I would love to talk to you. 
Thanks


----------



## dmmj (Apr 9, 2010)

If no one responds, join the local C.T.T.C and they should get one in sooner or later. And welcome.


----------



## cordell (Apr 10, 2010)

i also have a male 3 toe and wanted a female for him. my local rescue told me there needs to be a ratio of 2 females for 1 male, the male will mate the female to the point she can get hurt or sick 

cordell


----------



## dmmj (Apr 10, 2010)

that can and does happen, but it is not always true, a 1 to 2 ratio is best but not absolutly needed.


----------



## terryo (Apr 10, 2010)

Years ago I had a male and female Eastern and she became so stressed she stopped eating. He never left her alone. I finally had to separate them.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 10, 2010)

I keep all my males and females box turtles separated - those boys just won't leave my girls alone. I have a wooden box (my earthworm farm) that I put them in for "dating." My husband calls it the 'conjugal visit box."


----------

